
Employee 1 and Beyond: A System Set-Up Checklist - mooreds
https://rickmanelius.com/article/employee-1-and-beyond-system-set-checklist
======
rickmanelius
Hey! Thanks, @mooreds, for posting this here. I'm curious if others have
feedback regarding what has worked or not worked for them in the past as well
as whether or not I've missed anything critical.

